# Raw umber, what goes good with it?



## Ross Paul Rubens (Feb 19, 2014)

What colors go well with raw umber?


----------



## AZACRYLIC (Feb 12, 2014)

*Raw Umber relations*

Are you looking for contrast or subtly? For contrast, try a bright red. Raw Umber being an earth color looks good with violets, ochers and certain greens. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## hcougar (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd go with a forest green. Its a pretty neutral color. Gold would also be nice or yellow.


----------



## DLeeG (Oct 20, 2010)

Have you noticed that Ms. Ruben doesn't check back in for your information and to thank you.. She's too busy looking for opinions to argue with.


----------



## hcougar (Feb 6, 2011)

Ya I just checked the date, but the question did make me think about some projects I had in the past with those colors.


----------

